# Fat Burners For My Gf



## AJJONES (Jul 1, 2007)

can any off the ladies help me my girl is looking for a good fat burner do you know any

thanks

tjones


----------



## cottagecheeseplease (Jul 19, 2007)

I'm not sure if GNC is over here or not. Honestly, I wouldn't waste money of fat burners. Can you post what she's eating?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Anything over the counter isn't really worth of money.

Get her to try HIIT cardio and carb cycling...?


----------



## cottagecheeseplease (Jul 19, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> Anything over the counter isn't really worth of money.
> 
> Get her to try HIIT cardio and carb cycling...?


I'm totally with you on the otc stuff. HITT is awesome plus some good ole lifting. Only down side of carb cycling is when women's hormones are in flux, you could have one hell of a moody woman on your hands!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

She can always just do light carb cycling when hormones are in full effect...?

AJ - We are assuming by the way that she is lifting already...


----------



## cottagecheeseplease (Jul 19, 2007)

TallHeavyAndSkinny said:


> She can always just do light carb cycling when hormones are in full effect...?
> 
> AJ - We are assuming by the way that she is lifting already...


Yeah, I think we all probably need to see if she's a. eating enough, or b. not eating enough ( most women tend not to eat enough).


----------



## kittykat (Apr 22, 2007)

hiya

i take the met-rx cla caps, they help with muscle support and i found them betr than fat burners. chances are she dont need fat burners.


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

I hear Thermoslimmers sell fantastically well. They only have a very mild stimulatory effect. And I've heard reports (from trusted people) that they work too. They also come in 3 day, 10 day & 40 day bottles, so you can try them for a few days before investing too much cash into them.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Try this link, these are dynamite, one of my staff used them and passed a drug test in the BNBF Natural Scotland and the other in a natural powerlifting European Championships. My Mrs uses them and I've started using them too, they are dynamite.

Better Bodies UK - Fitness Clothes - Sports Supplements : Grenade - For Her (100 tabs) [Pink Grenade] - Â£32.00


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Started using them as well: I find them effective(with a clean diet of course)...


----------



## JayCee2 (Aug 10, 2006)

ive use USN Xedra-Cut XT when ever i feel like ive gained to much fat round my stomach but obvisly up my cardio aswell and found they work really well onli me tho maybe diff for others....


----------



## kayleighvaleisa (Sep 3, 2007)

hi, The most natural n healthiest way of course is to change your life style, eat healthy, drink plenty of water and get regular exercise.

But.... if she is like me she'll want a qucick remedy. lol

so I wud recommend Epherdrine, (i once lost 6 stone on them in the space of around 8 months. I had just had my second child which may of helped.) they no longer seem to have the effect i want.

So i have now gone onto T5's or the ECA stack.

Hope that helps.

Tc Kayleigh


----------



## MMUK (Mar 15, 2006)

Extreme Lean-R - Bodybuilding Supplements, Fitness Clothing : Lean-R(120 caps) [XLR] - Â£22.95

T5 (Eph/Caffine/Asprin + Focusing Agent)

Hydroxycuts

Also been hearing good stuff about:

NX Labs - Ripped - Ministry of Sports Nutrition - Sports Supplements - Fat Loss :: NX Labs Methyl Ripped 120 caps

Nutrex - Lipo 6X - Ministry of Sports Nutrition - Sports Supplements - Fat Loss :: Nutrex Research Lipo 6X 120 capsules


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I'd recommend anyone to try Grenades, I've tried the pink and green ones and found the pink ones worked on me more than the green ones (I'm a bit worried by that as the pink ones have a slightly different formula to the green ones and are supposed to be better suited to a female!).

My Mrs stacks 1 pink Grenade with 2 Lean-R so she gets the L-Tyrosine, Hydroxycitric acid, cayenne pepper and ginger root that aren't in the Grenades. She's dropped a stone in the last couple of months without training or changing her diet, she is a lucky cow who is able to drop fat quickly and easily but she does put her weight loss purely down to her "Leanade" stack as she calls it!


----------



## Malika (Sep 16, 2008)

Extreme said:


> My Mrs stacks 1 pink Grenade with 2 Lean-R so she gets the L-Tyrosine, Hydroxycitric acid, cayenne pepper and ginger root that aren't in the Grenades. She's dropped a stone in the last couple of months without training or changing her diet, she is a lucky cow who is able to drop fat quickly and easily but she does put her weight loss purely down to her "Leanade" stack as she calls it!


Great! Can't wait to see her in her Extreme black cat suit at the Uni!!!


----------

